# Πρέπει να επικαιροποιείται η μετωνυμία σε περιπτώσεις μετεγκατάστασης του δηλούμενου και πότε;



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2009)

Κατ' αρχάς, λίγη θεωρία (την οποία παραθέτω από τα αντίστοιχα λήμματα των ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ καθώς κι από τα σχετικά άρθρα τής βικιπαιδείας, κι όχι από βιβλία γλωσσολογίας —διότι στερούμαι τέτοιων γνώσεων— οπότε προσθέστε ελεύθερα και περαιτέρω επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο, αν διαπιστώσετε πως χρειάζεται) :):

*Μετωνυμία* (*Metonymy*) είναι το σχήμα λόγου κατά το οποίο μια έννοια εκφράζεται με λέξη που δηλώνει άλλη έννοια, η οποία όμως έχει στενή σχέση με την πρώτη, π.χ. ο δημιουργός με το δημιούργημά του, το περιέχον με το περιεχόμενο, το αφηρημένο με το συγκεκριμένο· π.χ. “Όμηρος” αντί “ομηρικά ποιήματα” [ΣτΖ: Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα του ΛΚΝ κατά το ΛΝΕΓ συνιστά υπαλλαγή], “στέγη” αντί “σπίτι” [ΣτΖ: Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα του ΛΝΕΓ, επειδή η στέγη αποτελεί μέρος τού σπιτιού, συνιστά κατ' ουσίαν συνεκδοχή], “τάφος” αντί “θάνατος” κ.λπ.

*Συνεκδοχή* (*Synecdoche*) είναι το σχήμα λόγου κατά το οποίο μια λέξη χρησιμοποιείται με τη στενότερη ή με την ευρύτερη σημασία της, δηλαδή:
(α) το ένα δηλώνει πολλά ομοειδή, π.χ. “ο γονιός θέλει ν' ακούει καλά λόγια για τα παιδιά του” αντί “οι γονείς”, “ο πολίτης αγανακτεί μ' αυτά που βλέπει” αντί “οι πολίτες”·
(β) το μέρος δηλώνει το σύνολο στο οποίο ανήκει, π.χ. “το τιμόνι θέλει ψυχραιμία” αντί “το αυτοκίνητο” [ΣτΖ: Βέβαια στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα του ΛΝΕΓ έχουμε και μετωνυμία, διότι η _οδήγηση_ είναι εκείνη που θέλει ψυχραιμία, κι όχι το αντικείμενο που περιγράφει η λέξη _αυτοκίνητο_], “κάθε κλαδί και κλέφτης” αντί “κάθε δέντρο”, “κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα” αντί “ανά άτομο”·
(γ) το όλον δηλώνει το μέρος, π.χ. “βάλ' το καλά στο κεφάλι σου” αντί “στο μυαλό σου”, “Αμερική” αντί “Η.Π.Α.”·
(δ) ένα αντικείμενο δηλώνει ένα άλλο με το οποίο έχει σχέση, π.χ. “ο ποδόγυρος” αντί “γυναίκα”, “ποτήρι” αντί “ποτό” [ΣτΖ: Αυτός βέβαια είναι ο ορισμός της μετωνυμίας, και από ορισμένους —λ.χ. ΛΚΝ— δεν θεωρείται πως συνιστά συνεκδοχή, αλλά εδώ το ΛΝΕΓ έχει άλλη γνώμη]·
(ε) το όργανο δηλώνει την ενέργεια που πραγματοποιείται με αυτό, π.χ. “νυστέρι” αντί “εγχείρηση”, “μαχαίρι” αντί “φόνος”, “γερή πένα” αντί “συγγραφική ικανότητα”·
(στ) το όργανο δηλώνει τον χρήστη τού οργάνου, π.χ. “γερό ποτήρι” αντί “πότης”, “τα βιολιά τής ορχήστρας” αντί “οι βιολιστές”·
(ζ) η ύλη δηλώνει το αντικείμενο που έχει γίνει από αυτή, π.χ. “σιδερικό” αντί “όπλο”, “μολύβι” αντί “σφαίρα”·
(η) ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα ή μέλος μιας κατηγορίας δηλώνει ολόκληρη την κατηγορία (πρόκειται συνήθως για περιπτώσεις γενίκευσης εμπορικών ονομασιών προϊόντων), π.χ. “μπικ” αντί “στυλό διαρκείας”, “πυρέξ” αντί “πυρίμαχο σκεύος”·
(θ) ένα πρόσωπο που φέρει κάποια χαρακτηριστικά δηλώνει το επίθετο που τα αποδίδει, π.χ. “Ιούδας” αντί “προδότης”, “Αφροδίτη” αντί “πανέμορφη” [ΣτΖ: Αυτή η περίπτωση κατά το ΛΝΕΓ συνιστά υπαλλαγή, κι όχι συνεκδοχή]·
(ι) μια συσκευασία δηλώνει το περιεχόμενό της, π.χ. “καπνίζω ένα πακέτο τη μέρα” αντί “είκοσι τσιγάρα” [ΣτΖ: Άλλη μία περίπτωση στην οποία κατά το ΛΚΝ έχουμε μετωνυμία, κι όχι συνεκδοχή — ενώ κατά το ΛΝΕΓ συνιστά υπαλλαγή]·
(ια) εκείνο που παράγει δηλώνει εκείνο που παράγεται από αυτό, π.χ. “πρόκειται για Photoshop” αντί “ρετουσαρισμένη φωτογραφία”.

Όπως προανέφερα, ορισμένοι είναι απόλυτοι στο διαχωρισμό μεταξύ μετωνυμίας και συνεκδοχής, με κριτήριο το αν όντως η λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει μία άλλη έννοια χαρακτηρίζεται όντως από σχέση μέρους/όλου με την έννοια αυτή ή όχι. Σύμφωνα με αυτήν τη συγκεκριμένη θεώρηση, στην πρώτη περίπτωση πρόκειται για συνεκδοχή, ενώ στη δεύτερη για μετωνυμία.

*Υπαλλαγή* (*Hypallage*), πέρα από το σχήμα λόγου που περιλαμβάνει μεταφορά συντακτικού ρόλου (π.χ. το σοφόκλειο “κοινὸν αὐτάδελφον Ἰσμήνης κάρα” αντί “κοινῆς αὐταδέλφου Ἰσμήνης κάρα”), ονομάζεται και το σχήμα λόγου κατά το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται:
(α) το όνομα του δημιουργού ενός έργου αντί για το έργο, π.χ. “διαβάζω Σολωμό” αντί “τα ποιήματα του Σολωμού”·
(β) το όνομα του εφευρέτη αντί για την εφεύρεση, π.χ. “μιλήσαμε στο Μαρκόνι” αντί “στον ασύρματο” [ΣτΖ: Καθιερωμένο, κι ας μην είναι ο Μαρκόνι ο εφευρέτης της ασύρματης τηλεγραφίας]·
(γ) ενός προσώπου που φέρει κάποια χαρακτηριστικά αντί για το επίθετο που τα αποδίδει, π.χ. “τέτοια Αφροδίτη που είναι, πώς να μην τη θαυμάζουν” αντί “τόσο όμορφη”·
(δ) αυτό που περιέχει κάτι αντί για το περιεχόμενο, π.χ. “όλη η χώρα πανηγύρισε τη νίκη” αντί “όλοι οι πολίτες”·
(ε) ένα αφηρημένο όνομα αντί για συγκεκριμένο, π.χ. “χάνονται τα νιάτα από τα ναρκωτικά” αντί “οι νέοι”·
(στ) ένα τοπωνύμιο αντί για το παραγόμενο επίθετο, π.χ. “ούζο Μυτιλήνης” αντί “μυτιληνιό”.

Να σημειωθεί ότι ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ δίνουν την υπαλλαγή και τη μετωνυμία ως λέξεις συνώνυμες μεταξύ τους.


Αφού λοιπόν είδαμε τους σχετικούς ορισμούς (κι ελπίζοντας να μην σας μπέρδεψα περισσότερο, μιας κι εγώ να βοηθήσω ήθελα ), έφτασε η ώρα να θέσω το ερώτημά μου.

Μία χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση μετωνυμίας, πολύ συχνή στο δημοσιογραφικό λόγο, είναι η χρήση ενός τοπωνυμικού για τη δήλωση μιας οντόντητας (σχηματισμού, οργανισμού, ατόμου κ.λπ.) που έχει στενή σχέση με αυτό — π.χ. η πρωτεύουσα ενός κράτους για να δηλωθεί η κυβέρνηση αυτού του κράτους (_η Ουάσινγκτον είναι σε τροχιά σύγκρουσης με την Αθήνα την ώρα που η Μόσχα παρακολουθεί απαθής_), το κτήριο στο οποίο κατοικεί ο αρχηγός ενός κράτους ή μιας κυβέρνησης για να δηλωθεί το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο (_ο Λευκός Οίκος τηρεί στάση αναμονής για να δει πώς θα αντιδράσει το Μαξίμου μετά την αναβάθμιση της Ντόρας_) και η οδός στην οποία εδρεύει ένα κόμμα, υπουργείο, υπηρεσία κ.λπ. για να δηλωθεί αυτό το κόμμα, υπουργείο, υπηρεσία κ.λπ. αντίστοιχα (_η Ρηγίλλης δείχνει τα δόντια στην Κουμουνδούρου_·_ η Ζαλόκωστα επιτίθεται σφοδρά στον Περισσό_).

Ερώτηση: Όταν αλλάξει το τοπωνυμικό, πρέπει να γίνεται και η αντίστοιχη αλλαγή στη μετωνυμία; Πρόσφατο παράδειγμα το ΠΑΣΟΚ: μέχρι τώρα ήταν «η Χαριλάου Τρικούπη», μα τώρα πια είναι «η Ιπποκράτους» (διότι μετακόμισαν τα κεντρικά γραφεία τού κόμματος). Θα το καταλάβαινα αν επρόκειτο για κάποια πρωτεύουσα κράτους που άλλαξε, αλλά με τις οδούς τι γίνεται; Κι αν δεν αλλάξει η έδρα, αλλά απλώς μετονομαστεί η οδός (πράγμα συχνό στη χώρα μας) τι γίνεται; Η Σκότλαντ Γιάρντ, που χρησιμοποιείται μετωνυμικά για να δηλώσει την Metropolitan Police Service και έπαψε να αποτελεί την οδό όπου έδρευε η MPS ήδη από το 1890, γιατί συνεχίζει αναλλοίωτη τόσα χρόνια;

ΥΓ Παράκληση: Θα προτιμούσα να αποφεύγαμε να καταθέσουμε απόψεις για το αν μας αρέσουν οι συγκεκριμένες μετωνυμικές χρήσεις ή, όπως συμβαίνει λ.χ. μ' εμένα, μας φέρνουν ναυτία (καθώς και γιατί μόνο ο ΛΑΟΣ δεν έχει και το δικό του αντίστοιχο μετωνυμικό με βάση την έδρα των γραφείων του), και να περιοριστούμε στην ανταλλαγή απόψεων για το συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα που τέθηκε — αλλά και για τη συνεκδοχή, τη μετωνυμία και την υπαλλαγή εν γένει ως σχήματα λόγου. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2009)

Πριν από πιο σοβαρό διάβασμα και σχολιασμό, να προσθέσω ένα ωραίο παράδειγμα στη δική σου Σκότλαντ Γιαρντ: και αυτό είναι η *Φλιτ Στριτ*. Δεν χρησιμοποιείται στα ελληνικά με τη συχνότητα που χρησιμοποιείται η Γουόλ Στριτ, άρα αναφέρομαι στη χρήση της μετωνυμίας στα αγγλικά. Όπως λέει η W:

Fleet Street is a street in London, England, named after the River Fleet. It was the home of the British press until the 1980s. Even though the last major British news office, Reuters, left in 2005, the street's name continues to be used as a metonym for the British national press.

Έγραφε π.χ. στον _New Statesman_ προ ημερών:
I also detect a hint of professional envy – the word in Fleet Street is that Hague doesn’t take off his pen top for less than £500.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2009)

Έξοχα. :) Άλλες μετωνυμίες που μου αρέσουν (κι ας μην έχουμε εκεί μετεγκατάσταση): Much as Savile Row is metonymous with fine suits, Jermyn Street is where a Gentleman goes to purchase his shirts.

Στην απάντησή σας παρακαλώ λάβετε υπόψη σας και τη Σοφοκλέους ως μετωνυμία για το ΧΑΑ — που πλέον εδρεύει στη Λεωφ. Αθηνών 110, και πολλοί μπαίνουν στον πειρασμό να αλλάξουν κι αυτήν τη μετωνυμία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2009)

Zazula said:


> εδρεύει στη Λεωφ. Αθηνών 110



εδρεύει στη Λεωφ. Αθηνών 110 και Χρηματιστηρίου 1 (μετονομάστηκε το δρομάκι...)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2009)

Βέβαια, εγώ εννοώ την υιοθέτηση της καινούργιας διεύθυνσης για μετωνυμίες όπως τούτη 'δώ: Βυρσοδεψείο η Αθηνών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2009)

Καταπληκτικό! Πού τα βρίσκεις, πού τα βρίσκεις!!! (δοκιμή για οφ-τόπικ)


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καταπληκτικό! Πού τα βρίσκεις, πού τα βρίσκεις!!! (δοκιμή για οφ-τόπικ)


Διάλεξες σωστό χρώμα για τις ... λαδιές σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2009)

Πάντως μεγάλο πρόβλημα στη φίλαθλο συνθηματολογία θα δημιουργηθεί όταν ολοκληρωθεί το νέο γήπεδο Βοτανικού. Πού θα ερωτοτροπεί πλέον ο *ΠΑΟ*; Τι θα γίνει έρημη και μόνη η *Λεωφόρος*;


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 4, 2009)

Προφανώς η δύναμη της μετωνυμίας πηγάζει από τον συσχετισμό που έχει ριζώσει στη συνείδηση του αναγνώστη ή ακροατή. Αυτό απαιτεί χρόνο. 

Για παράδειγμα, το "Γκάζι" παλαιότερα σήμαινε "εργοστάσιο γκαζιού". Σήμερα είναι συνώνυμο της βραδινής εξόδου λόγω της αλλαγής που έχει λάβει χώρα. Αυτό δεν έγινε από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη, αλλά πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια, αρχής γενομένης με τη δημιουργία του χώρου της Τεχνόπολης και τη γενικότερη ανάπλαση του χώρου που προσείλκυσε επιχειρηματίες.

Επομένως, η χρήση του σχήματος λόγου της μετωνυμίας είναι παντελώς αδύναμη και ανενεργή αν δεν έχει ριζώσει πρώτα ο συσχετισμός.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ερώτηση: Όταν αλλάξει το τοπωνυμικό, πρέπει να γίνεται και η αντίστοιχη αλλαγή στη μετωνυμία; Πρόσφατο παράδειγμα το ΠΑΣΟΚ: μέχρι τώρα ήταν «η Χαριλάου Τρικούπη», μα τώρα πια είναι «η Ιπποκράτους» (διότι μετακόμισαν τα κεντρικά γραφεία τού κόμματος).


Μάλλον πολύ ευκολότερα είναι τα πράγματα με την, ακόμη πιο πρόσφατη σε σχέση με αυτήν τού ΠΑΣΟΚ, μετακόμιση των κεντρικών γραφείων τής Νέας Δημοκρατίας από τη Ρηγίλλης στη Συγγρού: Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω ακούσει να χρησιμοποιείται στα σοβαρά η Συγγρού μετωνυμικά όπως χρησιμοποιόταν μέχρι σήμερα η Ρηγίλλης — φταίνε κι οι συμπαραδηλώσεις, βλέπετε, οπότε μόνο περιπαικτικά ή κοροϊδευτικά το άκουσα ως τώρα. Με το ΠΑΣΟΚ η κατάσταση μάλλον ξεκαθάρισε — παντού διαβάζω και ακούω «η Ιπποκράτους». Τι λέτε λοιπόν εσείς ότι θα γίνει και με τη ΝΔ;


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Ελπίζω να καθιερωθεί να λέμε «η Συγγρού». Ας πρόσεχαν (οι τραβεστί).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Από πάνω πάντως γράφει «babis vovos» (το επώνυμο διαβάζεται και «νονός»). Λες να επικρατήσει αυτή η μετωνυμία;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 26, 2011)

Ορίστε πάντως, η πρώτη ίσως χρήση της μετωνυμίας "Συγγρού" αντί για "Ρηγίλλης": 
Συγγρού: 5 «σαμαράκια» στο δρόμο της κάλπης


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2011)

Απλά πράγματα: μετακινείσαι, παίρνεις και την ονομασία μαζί σου. 





Οπότε η Συγγρού είναι η Νέα Ρηγίλλης. 
Ο Βοτανικός θα είναι η νέα Λεωφόρος.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2018)

Εντωμεταξύ από τα αναφερόμενα παραδείγματα το ΠΑΣΟΚ μεν επέστρεψε στη Χαριλάου Τρικούπη, επιλύοντας έτσι το δίλημμα που μας απασχόλησε, αλλά πλέον «η Συγγρού» είναι οι ΑΝΕΛ — ενώ για τη ΝΔ οι δημοσιογράφοι απτόητοι λένε «η Πειραιώς», παρότι υπάρχει ήδη εδραιωμένη η εν λόγω χρήση για μία από τις ελληνικές συστημικές τράπεζες.


----------



## sarant (Sep 9, 2018)

Μια και επικαιροποιήθηκε το νήμα ας αφήσω εδώ κι αυτό:

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/09/29/metonymy/


----------

